# Who trains in muay thai here?



## newmartialartist (Apr 13, 2008)

Who here trains in muay thai or has done so in the past?  If yes then for how long?
I have just begun my journey in muay thai but I have a few questions for practioners out there:
How effective do you believe it would be in a street fight if you were attacked?  Have you ever had to test your skills on the street?
How long did it take to see a big improvement in your reflexes?  Do you have "lightning fast" reflexes from training in muay thai? 
How often do you, or did you train a week?
And finally, have you had an increase in self confidence and self esteem?

Thanks in advance guys.


All the best,
Shane.


----------



## USP45CT (Apr 13, 2008)

Who here trains in muay thai or has done so in the past? I do 
If yes then for how long? about 1.5 years, but had prior martial arts experience beforehand.
I have just begun my journey in muay thai but I have a few questions for practioners out there:
How effective do you believe it would be in a street fight if you were attacked? it works
Have you ever had to test your skills on the street? yes
How long did it take to see a big improvement in your reflexes? 
Do you have "lightning fast" reflexes from training in muay thai? not too shabby if I do say so myself
How often do you, or did you train a week? Muay Thai 3 days a week lift 3 days a week and cardio 5 days a week
And finally, have you had an increase in self confidence and self esteem?
I have gotten in a lot better shape and I have to admit a 6 pack doesn't hurt.


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply USP.  Can you tell me about your experience on the street?


----------



## USP45CT (Apr 14, 2008)

Sure,  I was at a local pubs during a UFC fight and one of my stupid friends(atleast he is a large stupid friend) decided to run his mouth to a group of Matt Hughes fans during the GSP fight.  Well they were drunk and so were most of us(I had some tonic water since I'm not a big drinker).  Long story short it basically started a bar fight with the group in front of us and I basically got pulled into it.  While a kick isn't the most practical thing knowing clinch work has it's advantages.  I royally ****ed a guy up with elbows and some knees.  Most people just don't expect an elbow coming over top if you get wrist control and they sure as heck tend not to jam you when you put them in and form of clinch.  I walked away with some cuts and bruises, but meh I take worse beatings than that in sparring.
Basically Muay Thai will teach you to be more aware of your surroundings in a fight and you will learn to not really fear a punch.  It taught me to keep a cool head if someone is trying to beat me up.  I'm not condoning fighting outside of a ring and this is just an experience that I personally went through.  I will never instigate a fight, but I'm not really too incredibly concerned if I do get in one because I am confident that I can end it.


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 14, 2008)

I have trained in muay thai for almost 14 years now.  I train/teach 2-3 times a week now, but when I first started I trained 6-7 days a week for the first 2 years (I practically lived at the gym).  I have used martial arts in a self-defense situation, but not necessarily muay thai.  Never had a problem with self-confidence but muay thai training did help me feel more comfortable about my abilities.


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 15, 2008)

USP:
That is good you didn't get hurt that much.  I do not condone fighting and I do not wish to get into a fight either.  I am learning muay thai for self defence only.  I want to be confident and calm if I get attacked or a loved one of mine does.  Thanks for the story and information.  I feel I have chosen the right art for me.

Thaistyle:
14 years is a long time indeed!  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## USP45CT (Apr 16, 2008)

That is kinda the point though getting punched just doesn't really bother me quite like it would if I didn't train.  As a straight form of self defense it works, but there are better things out there.


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 16, 2008)

That is how I wish to feel.  I am aware that there are better things for self defence but I'm happy training in muay thai.  I wished to train in Krav Maga but it is not in my area.  No matter, I'm happy with muay thai for the moment. =)
Thanks again for the posts.


----------



## USP45CT (Apr 23, 2008)

If you want to go straight self defense as you are going up for the clinch just jab your thumb in the guys eye socket and push.  You will find an eye gouge has a funny way of ending a lot of things just make sure you are willing to pay the consequences for doing such a move and I would not recommend being the aggressor if you are going to do something like this.  One nice thing about knowing thai is that most idiots like to keep their head low in a fight and this just screams clinch me.  Once they are in the clinch they panic and try to move backwards and that is just fun times right there.


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 25, 2008)

I am adamant that I would not eye gouge someone unless I had no other option.  So your saying once in the clinch that is it for your untrained opponent?  I have not yet started clinching but I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Tarot (Apr 25, 2008)

Yup, I train and have been training for almost a year and a half.

I think it's effective but combining it with the other style I train in (Filipino Martial Art) I think gives it a boost because both compliment each other well.

No, thank jeebus I've never had to defend myself out and about.

It was a few months before I felt like my punches were quicker and harder.  I wouldn't say I have lightening reflexes but I do know my rounds would leave a mark. 

I train three times a week, 2 regular classes and 1 conditioning class.

No increase in self-esteem but I do feel better about myself knowing that I'm going out and actually doing something as opposed to sitting on my ***. 

Train hard or go home, right?


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 27, 2008)

Tarot said:


> Yup, I train and have been training for almost a year and a half.
> 
> I think it's effective but combining it with the other style I train in (Filipino Martial Art) I think gives it a boost because both compliment each other well.
> 
> ...



I was thinking of doing a Filipino art also, such as Escrima, or something along those lines.  Which do you train in?  When you say your "rounds" would leave a mark do you mean hits (punches and/or kicks) or just your round kicks? lol.    And also how long is each of your training sessions?  Yes, I believe in that statement.


----------



## Tarot (Apr 28, 2008)

I train in Modern Arnis.

I'm talking about kicks.  

Each session is an hour and the conditioning class is about 45 minutes.


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 28, 2008)

What does Modern Arnis involve?  Is that more staff orientated or am I wrong?  Oh ok, cool.


----------



## Tarot (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, you're wrong.   The FMAs all have the same roots, each system has a different style, if that makes sense.  In MA we do single stick and double stick work, knife work, empty hand stuff, joint locks, throws, and grappling.


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 29, 2008)

Heh, I knew it was something to do with weapons!     Sounds like a good system. I may try that one day.  Do you find the techniques effective?  Would they be effective in a real situation do you believe?


----------



## newmartialartist (May 18, 2008)

Is there anyone else who trains in muay thai here and would like to pass on their knowledge?


----------

